# Whimzees Hedgehogs safe for eating?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

Since you don't know what size the last piece was, it might be a good idea to call an Emergency Vet center or call your Vet if they have 24 hour care to see what they recommend. They would tell you what to look for also to see if your dog was having any problems.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My goldens are crazy about Whimzees, and we have never had any problems with them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My goldens are crazy about Whimzees, and we have never had any problems with them. They seem relatively safe compared to other chews. I am going to follow this thread, but thinking/ hoping your girl is fine.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Whimzees should be safe because they're digestible. Even if your dog ate a big piece their stomach should break it down. The only real danger I can think of with them is choking.


----------



## 154905 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks so much! 

I've just got the "new mom" jitters, I think. We've always had dogs, but not my own goldens (in the family). I have been to the vet about as much as I have with my first child's doctor! 

I still haven't found that chewie. I asked the vet today about it, and was given the "should dissolve" response. I can't believe that Annie could have gotten that thing down without choking on it, so it must have gone in pieces. That was the good news. 

The "bad" news was the ultrasound found no puppies in her sister.  We're hoping to be too early (day 28?). So now Annie is the Spring Hope  

I'm glad to hear that your dogs love the toys, Ljilly28; it's good to know, and maybe I can find a size I can trust. My other dogs are a Doberman and a Great Dane, so I think that I will attempt to return the rest of the treats - not worth the sleepless nights! The store only had one nylabone, so I think I'll order online or just pass it around the girls. 

I have been enjoying reading through all these posts as we learn more about this breed. I really didn't want to post a problem! Thanks everyone who responded! I have an account at the goat spot and I could not have raised goats without it! I'm grateful to have this forum.


----------

